# Painting questions



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello guys again!
I'm about to repaint my passenger car fleet. I'm going to paint in PRR Red Tuscan applying Polly Scale paint through airbrush.

The problem is finish. I don't know what kind of finish do I need for passenger car of America 50's: regular paint finish(just paint and isop.alcohol like a thinner) OR add gloss finish, or add satin finish.

I have it all, I just want to make it more prototypical.

If I have to use gloss or satin finish, let me know mixture percentage as well, please. Exp.: (**% of paint, **% of alcohol, **% of gloss/satin finish.

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

My process over the years has been as follows.

Paint car surface with Polly scale paint.

Coat with Gloss finish if applying decals. Why? Decals are shiny and blend with gloss coat. 
Use a decal "set" and you will not see lines between decals and painted surface. The decal will blend in and look perfect.
You can then add another finish like dull coat or a covering of gloss depending on what surface you want.
I always dullcoat or weather everything. Its all about how you want it to look. You dont see anything shiny on the rails whether it is old or new era unless it is just out of the car shop.

As far as blends? I dilute Polly paints with distilled water. How much depends on the airbrush you are using.
Hope that helps.........


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I do decals. Do I have to apply gloss finish separate or mix with paint?
That article confused me:
http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop/sprayingpollyscalebg_1.htm

What is the difference between satin finish and regular acr. paint?

Thanks for info!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

scanssystems said:


> Hello guys again!
> I'm about to repaint my passenger car fleet. I'm going to paint in PRR Red Tuscan applying Polly Scale paint through airbrush.
> 
> The problem is finish. I don't know what kind of finish do I need for passenger car of America 50's: regular paint finish(just paint and isop.alcohol like a thinner) OR add gloss finish, or add satin finish.
> ...


I don't know about the PRR directly, but being around in the 50s and personally seeing several passenger trains along with diesel and steam engine freights, I can tell you that every passenger train I ever saw was sleek and very shiny. They always kept them very clean and crisp looking. I mean, they always looked brand new, though I'm sure they wern't. So I imagine the PRR passenger line looked the same way. Hope this helps.

Routerman


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

jzrouterman said:


> I don't know about the PRR directly, but being around in the 50s and personally seeing several passenger trains along with diesel and steam engine freights, I can tell you that every passenger train I ever saw was sleek and very shiny. They always kept them very clean and crisp looking. I mean, they always looked brand new, though I'm sure they wern't. So I imagine the PRR passenger line looked the same way. Hope this helps.
> 
> Routerman


Thank you for such valuable information! Very appreciate it! Now I will definitely do in gloss finish.


----------

